# What do you guys think about this dude's practice method?



## Charles (Aug 25, 2010)

Seems kinda dead headed to me but I want to see what SS.org thinks


----------



## Baldi (Aug 25, 2010)

Doesn't look like much _fun_ at all..
It seems there's a big difference between how good he thinks he is, and how good he actually is!
A lot of those simple exercises sound pretty badly played n messy considering he's been playing "decades"... what a fat chump!


----------



## Default_M (Aug 25, 2010)

I think he's the guy that taught Buckethead, but yeah he seems like a pretty sloppy player himself.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like a good way to get a cumulative stress injury without actually learning a lot about playing guitar at all.


----------



## McCap (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, I wouldn't judge him only on that video...he seems to adapt a kind of fitness trainer mentality there... you know, the "can you keep up ?"

if you look at his channel he has a ton of videos with lots of useful information and also downloadable stuff (tabs) on his page.
So I would him credit for that.


----------



## Baldi (Aug 25, 2010)

Just watching his other videos.... what an arrogant twat!
Walking round NAMM slagging people off with his know-it-all attitude!!
Honestly, if you're gonna big yourself up that much then you'd better be something special!
I really don't like this guy, his attitude or his playing!

Getting back to the original vid posted... people who try to attempt that practice routine everyday "for the rest of your life" would prob end up quitting playing because it's sooo fuckin boring!!! Surely one of the main reasons for playing an instrument or making music is to have FUN!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 25, 2010)

Whoah, there's videos of him at NAMM being a jerk to people? That's definitely overstepping his bounds. He's a great player for sure but I don't know if he's nearly as great as he thinks he is.

I actually tried that stuff where you alternate pick the strings in real time with him. Maybe I am one of the "pussies" he mentioned but my arm just started to ache after about 6-7 minutes. The one upside was that I started finding more efficient ways of picking just because to last as long as Pebber demanded my regular motion wasn't enough.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah he is one of the guys that taught Buckethead. I haven't watched the video, but from what you guys are saying his seems pretty arrogant. 

I'll watch the video before I make any real comment.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 25, 2010)

wow i finally figured out i have been doing wrong lmao

1) i need to play the same stuff everyday to get better at it (a....i think that one is a given)

2) COFFEE i must add that one in there


i could not watch anymore because this guy is a tool


----------



## Randy (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think he seems that arrogant... one teaching method (not saying it's the best or only) is establishing yourself as the expert in your field, just to get the student to invest completely in what you're selling. I don't think he's the best educator but that's the approach he's trying to take.

The shit talking sounds like he's just trying to be a dick for the sake of humor. I didn't really find it funny, but whatever.

That said, he's boring and he talks too much about unrelated shit.


----------



## Smugglar (Aug 25, 2010)

Truth is the more time you spend paying the proverbial " Dues " the more you get out .

These exercises remind me of the Steve Vai 10 hour practice stuff .

It's all good - - this dude is a serious heart attacker attitude -like a Marine Corp DI heh heh . 

I like the way he challenges you and your concentration skills or the lack there of .

Tough man - - I like him - To me it's :

Lead , Follow , Or Get Out OF The Way ......... 

I book marked this youtube video for further review 

I practice 10 hours if I can a day if I can on my own . 

I'll stepped out of his way ...

and.......

I think I'll follow him a ways down the musical road . His take on how many waste time on all kinds of shit is a point well made as he makes reference to how many have been guided so's to speak by nitwits ...  ...

Wow , gutsy man , killer just plain kick ass . It's attitude man - What's yours is what he's saying .... Are you serious contender or just a sorry a$$ wannabee ?



Smuggler


----------



## Randy (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## TreWatson (Aug 25, 2010)

Default_M said:


> I think he's the guy that taught Buckethead, but yeah he seems like a pretty sloppy player himself.


Paul Gilbert taught Buckethead, i think..


----------



## Default_M (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks like a few people taught him. 
According to Wikipedia;

*"Early life*

Buckethead began playing at the age of twelve. He has been quoted as saying, however, that he did not become serious until a year later when he moved from Huntington Beach, California, to Claremont, California. His playing began improving with lessons from various teachers including Johnny Fortune and Max McGuire. Soon, he would begin years of study with Pebber Brown. Close analysis of Carroll's technique reveals that the years spent under Brown seemed to have had the most lasting impact and influence. Later, he would also be instructed by Paul Gilbert for a few months. Carroll then began making demo recordings of both his playing as well as his writing styles."


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 25, 2010)

I stopped the vid after 30 seconds.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 25, 2010)

12 minutes in, he's still picking.......and talking world events.......and saying everyone else on youtube sucks


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 25, 2010)

Randy said:


> I don't think he seems that arrogant... one teaching method (not saying it's the best or only) is establishing yourself as the expert in your field, just to get the student to invest completely in what you're selling.



+1
I've watched a great deal of his vids and this seems to be his method.


He's currently ranting about fastfood . So far all i've seen is him picking so i'll reserve my final judgement of his routine until later.

Edit: Anybody know if this guy has/does and original material (compositions)? All i've seen is him playi9ng covers


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 25, 2010)

You'd think a fat asshole with no life who sits around doing nothing but alternate picking for 14 hours a day would sound more even.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 25, 2010)

Okay if I pick on one string for 12 minutes, I might limber up after 3 days.

WHAT ABOUT STRETCHING. Limber up mother fucker.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 25, 2010)

Charles said:


> Whoah, there's videos of him at NAMM being a jerk to people?



There are about 30 videos of him covering NAMM 2010. Just watched the first vid of him wandering around. He spots an asian guy... "theres a chinese guy playing drums" then spots a black guy...."there's a rapper checking out drums". Hopefully he's just trying to be funny, hard to tell though. He tends to have a very dry delivery so 99% of the time he just sounds like he's being an ignorant ass.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 25, 2010)

kung_fu said:


> There are about 30 videos of him covering NAMM 2010. Just watched the first vid of him wandering around. He spots an asian guy... "theres a chinese guy playing drums" then spots a black guy...."there's a rapper checking out drums". Hopefully he's just trying to be funny, hard to tell though. He tends to have a very dry delivery so 99% of the time he just sounds like he's being an ignorant ass.



20 minutes into the video he goes "I'm rude I'm sarcastic...etc"


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 25, 2010)

eventhetrees said:


> 20 minutes into the video he goes "I'm rude I'm sarcastic...etc"



Ya. To be fair, i'd be talking all kinds of shit if i ever went to one of these as well. Only i probably wouldn't think to post it on the net.


----------



## Randy (Aug 25, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> You'd think a fat asshole with no life who sits around doing nothing but alternate picking for 14 hours a day would sound more even.



This made me


----------



## srrdude (Aug 25, 2010)

12:10 he says

when their kids are actually clutzy,retard..suck.......monsters.


lol


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 25, 2010)

He's telling me to stop using the internet, texting, play warm/up on guitar in a logical way. I'm telling him to shut up, stop drinking coffee and play your guitar!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS (Aug 25, 2010)

This guy CRACKS me up


----------



## LeeOSIRIS (Aug 25, 2010)

"I've got a lot of guys who do this real sloppy, I try to get them to clean it up."


----------



## spattergrind (Aug 25, 2010)

ZZZZzzzzzzzz
boring.
WHAT A DOUCHE.

but i want that mural behind him!!


----------



## EcoliUVA (Aug 25, 2010)

Preface: I'm no virtuoso, but the following is based on my own few years of experience and guitar-related improvements.

There is some merit to what this guy is offering up, but his approach is pretty crappy.

"Just do it. Shut up and do it. This is what you have to do."

Some of the exercises aren't bad, but you need to FOCUS. Don't just bash your way through things like he is. Concentrate on every stroke, every change, etc. Using a metronome sometimes is also (at least for me) extrememely useful if you ever want to develop your timing...

Practicing is all about training your fingers to do what your mind wants. If you concentrate it happens faster. There are physiological changes that need to happen for you to improve as a player. Nerve paths need to be worked out by your brain, muscles need to develop. In the early stages, your brain just sort of uses the "shotgun" approach and spams signals with crappy-to-mediocre results. The goal is to go from shotgun to precision-tuned sniper rifle. The best way to do this is focusing intently on what you're doing.

And you don't have to hammer through the same shit over and over. There are other things to practice, like aural skills, theory, songwriting, etc. Intense technical practice is good, but not all the time. 80 percent of your results will come from 20 percent of what you practice. Try to choose exercises that address multiple techniques MOST of the time, and do the intense-focus, narrow-spectrum stuff SOME of the time. In the end, though, time is what it's all about!


----------



## Randy (Aug 25, 2010)

EcoliUVA said:


> aural skills



I 'd

Great post, BTW.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 25, 2010)

24:46 "Sorry, I suck"


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's what I have to say to this guy:



Except let me add don't post it to the internet


----------



## bigswifty (Aug 25, 2010)

What a greasy twat


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 25, 2010)

Too bad picking a single open string for days is boring and doesn't really make you better at alternate picking 

His whole scalpel/sarod picking schtick seems pretty far-fetched to me as well.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 25, 2010)

hahaha, this guy talks a lot. the gulf of mexico really got me.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 25, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Too bad picking a single open string for days is boring and doesn't really make you better at alternate picking
> 
> His whole scalpel/sarod picking schtick seems pretty far-fetched to me as well.


----------



## Default_M (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok I watched the first 15 minutes and then skipped through the rest.
Seems like he's doing the open string alternate picking thing for like 20 minutes straight or more, ranting on about how you need to be able to do this every day and the people who can't suck, then when you get on to the part where he starts to fret notes he's as sloppy as all hell.

The only lesson I'm taking from this video is that I should spend less time doing the stuff that he's doing at the start and spend more time making actual music. You aren't going to impress anyone picking open strings like that, and it clearly makes no difference to your technical ability because he's just been doing it for 20 minutes straight for the past 20 years of his life and his right and left hand aren't synced up at all when alternate picking actual fretted notes and making music.

I know it's apparently just a warm up, but if you have to spend 20 minutes alternate picking open strings just to get "from frozen to cold, not even warmed up" or whatever he said then I'd say there was something wrong.
Guitar is meant to be fun, you shouldn't have to do stuff like this at the start of every session because most people by the time they're done are going to be so bored that they just lose all enthusiasm.
I'm sure if you said that to him he'd just answer with "well they aren't hardcore enough for guitar, they're the ones who suck".

His music isn't exactly my thing, but Yngwie Malmsteen never did anything like this. All he ever did was pick up his guitar and play it, and I don't think anyone would say he isn't hardcore.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 25, 2010)

You must do this every day...
Every day...
Every day....
Every day...
Every day....
You are a wild boar....


----------



## EcoliUVA (Aug 25, 2010)

Randy said:


> I 'd
> 
> Great post, BTW.


You know, like nunchuku skills, bow hunting skills, computer hacking skills... Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Aug 25, 2010)

That guy is a tool.


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 25, 2010)

Default_M said:


> Ok I watched the first 15 minutes and then skipped through the rest.
> Seems like he's doing the open string alternate picking thing for like 20 minutes straight or more, ranting on about how you need to be able to do this every day and the people who can't suck, then when you get on to the part where he starts to fret notes he's as sloppy as all hell.
> 
> The only lesson I'm taking from this video is that I should spend less time doing the stuff that he's doing at the start and spend more time making actual music. You aren't going to impress anyone picking open strings like that, and it clearly makes no difference to your technical ability because he's just been doing it for 20 minutes straight for the past 20 years of his life and his right and left hand aren't synced up at all when alternate picking actual fretted notes and making music.
> ...


Yeah, you can tell Yngwie isn't really the kind who endlessly drilled over with a metronome to get super-clean, probably just from playing relentlessly to get his chops up, which would explain why he's just a little sloppy.

Personally, whenever I warm up I just try either some relatively slow minor licks on one string (16th triplets from 80-100 bpm) and then maybe a chromatic one on the G and b strings, 16ths from 90-120 bpm, takes maybe about 15 or 20 minutes in total and that's enough to warm up for me.  Maybe if I'm going to be recording a difficult riff then I try faster tremolo and alternate picking but that's about it really.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 25, 2010)

He's a massive douche. Probably gets along with Ed Roman pretty well.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 25, 2010)

When I was in high school, I read a Guitar Player interview with Richard Patrick from Filter, where he said "Practicing is retarded." This guy makes me tend to agree.


----------



## Charles (Aug 25, 2010)

I think ultimately though a firm balance needs to be struck. Turning guitar into some pedantic exercise of sitting for multiple hours picking an open string is miserable, but if EVERYTHING is fun and games I think it's hard to see satisfactory practice.

Solution? Split it. Work your scales, work your theory, work your chops, but remember why you started to begin with, and that's to have fun playing songs.


----------



## Default_M (Aug 26, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Yeah, you can tell Yngwie isn't really the kind who endlessly drilled over with a metronome to get super-clean, probably just from playing relentlessly to get his chops up, which would explain why he's just a little sloppy.
> 
> Personally, whenever I warm up I just try either some relatively slow minor licks on one string (16th triplets from 80-100 bpm) and then maybe a chromatic one on the G and b strings, 16ths from 90-120 bpm, takes maybe about 15 or 20 minutes in total and that's enough to warm up for me.  Maybe if I'm going to be recording a difficult riff then I try faster tremolo and alternate picking but that's about it really.



Yngwie is a little sloppy, but so is this guy. If he'd warmed up like that and ranted on and on, but when he played properly he came out with some flawless licks or something that demonstrated that this was what all the great guitarists did and backed up what he was ranting about then I'd have been pretty impressed.

So staying with the Yngwie comparison they're both a little sloppy, but I'm willing to bet that Yngwie had a whole lot more fun just playing than someone who at the start of every session sits there for an extended amount of time just picking open strings.


----------



## IDLE (Aug 26, 2010)

Yngwie has it right, it is much more useful to find new pieces of music to learn and play them proficiently. Exercises do help, but if the music contains the technique then it's pretty much the same thing only it sounds good and you learn more.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I support the Yngwie thing but I'm kind of anal about cleanliness (nobody watch my videos and tell me otherwise  )

So at least for me I gotta strike that balance between being clean and having a ball while I'm at it.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 26, 2010)

To be absolutely honest, I can't fault the method if it works for him. Unfortunately, the whole tendency to speak of it as some sort of absolute truth and the routine being bloody boring to me are enough to say "pass" regarding both the method and the man behind it.

I can't stand lack of humility and excrutiantingly non-musical routines when I have dozens of actually musical ones I use for the same purpose.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

While we're on the topic, anyone wanna share their personal practice routines? Always good to see other perspectives.


----------



## guitareben (Aug 26, 2010)

His whole competitive, childish attitude towards it is just stupid. Apparantly if we don't pick strings constantly every day then we'll "suck". Dude, it is about music, NOT technique. Granted, technique can help with self expression, but still. Also, he seems to think this is the ONLY way to practice, and if you don't practice that way you'll suck. Yep, you won't be just naff technique but still good at MUSIC (which is what it is all about), you'll just SUCK. Sucking itself is an opinion. Jimi Hendrix may have naff technique, but he made great music. Way more famous than this fat guy. 

Got to about 11:00 and he is just so horrible. He isn't nice. You know, not everyone wants to shred and have super technique. 12:00 he is just insulting us. This is disgusting. people skip to about 11:00 +

"you guys just suck".

Yup, that is what you get.

(maybe not everyone wants to sit there picking open strings, maybe some people want to just have fun and play music. I wonder if Paul Gilbert picked strings for ages every day, open strings. is he "pro"??)

This guy is a complete utter disgusting prick


----------



## guitareben (Aug 26, 2010)

Charles said:


> While we're on the topic, anyone wanna share their personal practice routines? Always good to see other perspectives.





This is much better. My style of practice is quite like this, with my own bits added on. MUSIC. We are trying to be musical remember . 

I don't really do stuff the same every day though, which according to the fat guy makes me suck. Nice.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 26, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Here's what I have to say to this guy:
> Link to a Zappa Track from YouTube​


The irony here is that Zappa likely did a lot of what this guy is talking about. He was notoriously precise, especially about timing.

To be honest, it really doesn't sound like anything new. It's just the Sakari Method on an electric instead of a Classical Guitar. The idea is to master the low-level mechanics first. Although it may be targeted at newbies (Start with a good foundation), only the most single-minded driven guitarist would ever get far and it applicability really seems best for folks that have been playing for a while and need to break bad habits. Much like any athlete/dancer that would focus on a particular drill to clear-up a short coming.

Ray


----------



## guitareben (Aug 26, 2010)

lol that guy blocked me >.> *sigh* (on youtube - i commented)


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 27, 2010)

guitareben said:


> This is much better. My style of practice is quite like this, with my own bits added on. MUSIC. We are trying to be musical remember .
> 
> I don't really do stuff the same every day though, which according to the fat guy makes me suck. Nice.




What the FUCK does this guy think he's doing? He fucking sucks. Gotta turn off your computer man, shut off your fucking vhs, dvd players whatever the fuck. Turn off all distractions. You can't sit here and do just one string for 5....10....15....20 minutes at a time. You shouldn't be playing guitar! Sell it! You fucking suck!

/lol

Joking aside. I love this dude..his videos are great. I can watch him play for hours. I was actually quite sad when the video ended.

What he says about jamming to a track, I usually just improv over simple songs to figure out by ear. So I'm training my ear at the same time to pick up on keys/key changes etc.

But simple jams over loops are fun too, way more fun than just DRILLING!

But you gotta do the boring stuff too!

His PRS is....just wow


----------



## Charles (Aug 27, 2010)

Fun and I'd argue far more effective. Lets face it, folks, how many times are you gonna be thrust up on a stage and be in a scenario where you alternate pick one string for 20 minutes?


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 27, 2010)

Charles said:


> Fun and I'd argue far more effective. Lets face it, folks, how many times are you gonna be thrust up on a stage and be in a scenario where you alternate pick one string for 20 minutes?



every time, all the time.


----------



## Charles (Aug 27, 2010)

eventhetrees said:


> every time, all the time.



Ohhh, you play for THOSE guys..?


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 27, 2010)

He's a fool.

Firstly, when approaching technique you have to make a conscious effort to make sure you're doing something "right" before you jump in and practice it for however many hours a day. Otherwise you just end up getting bad habits and the practice is actually a step in the wrong direction.

It's not tough or cool to force yourself to do something, because you'll never be musical at the end of it. Do what is fun, and if you get to the point where you need more technique to pull off the sound you want then that's your motivation.

Some of the greatest players I've ever heard have never sat down a practices technique in this way. So regimented and forced. You just wind up practising it by playing different types of music.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Aug 27, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> He's a fool.
> if you get to the point where you need more technique to pull off the sound you want then that's your motivation.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 27, 2010)

Just be like Broderick:

Yeah I just look at what my Left hand is doing and imitate it with my right hand (tapping). So if I do this simple scale like so *shreds faster tapping with his right hand then I can do with my left*, that's just starting with something simple....

I can't get over Broderick's tapping, insanity...


----------



## Charles (Aug 28, 2010)

Look, guys, you upset Pebber...

EDIT: Wow he DOES sound upset, jeez.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 28, 2010)

EcoliUVA said:


> This. This should be the main reason to improve technical skills.
> 
> Of course, if you want to play like Broderick/Loomis/(insert your fav) you DO need a lot of technical practice. *Just don't binge for hours every day and neglect everything else.* Time, sleep, and concentration are your friends.



Ever see Steve Vai's 10-hour guitar workout?! 

..that and Broderick has been diligently practicing/taking lessons over the past 30 years! I'm sure Loomis did his fair share of woodshedding as well, you have to put your time in at some point. I mean, obviously it's not a requirement, but I don't believe anyone here really believes these technique gods got where they are accidentally.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Aug 28, 2010)

Charles said:


> Look, guys, you upset Pebber...
> 
> EDIT: Wow he DOES sound upset, jeez.




Oh dear... I can't believe he's playing the victim now, after all the stuff he said in the other video.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 28, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> Oh dear... I can't believe he's playing the victim now, after all the stuff he said in the other video.



You may not agree with his methods or his perhaps rather tactless sense of humour (I don't, for one) but if anyone was out and out rude to the guy, thats out of line. Misguided or not, he sat for 90 minutes or whatever and made a video that he thought might help some guys become better players and he did it for free. That in itself deserves some respect I think, and it's not even a video that will be any use to me


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 28, 2010)

I would feel bad for him. But if he sat there telling me I fucking suck, I should sell my guitar, the other million things he said in his last video.

Don't dish out the hate and be bashful if you can't take it yourself. 

If he made that 90 minute video, without all of HIS offensive/"sarcastic" comments etc. I wouldn't have given a shit for this thread. 

Watched 4 minutes of that video. My sister is a teacher, you can't speak like that to people that you want as potential future students. He lost of a lot of potential clientele with that video I dunno if that apology video would make up for it. I've dealt with lots of people like him in person, they insult you BASH you put you down, then you retaliate even a little bit and they play the victim and flip it all around on you. Quite frankly the only word to describe him now is: annoying.

7:20 "You start flaming me (you know.) I don't need you to, I really don't" - sorry dude, you kinda started it with your last video.

If his 90 minute video had a more chill attitude like this one does (without all the pity) it would have been good, we can give him constructive criticism and our actual thoughts on his lesson, not trolling and flaming him. But at the end of the day, it's the internet. Not everyone is gonna like what you're doing.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 28, 2010)

About half way through the video he gets into the whole "none of you guys can play" thing again . He has a very dry/sarcastic way of injecting humor in his videos and at first his whole "you suck" thing in his lesson seemed to fall under this category but with this latest vid he seems to say the same things but sans sarcasm. I agree with ESP Griffyn that people shouldn't be so rude to him, as all he is doing is providing free lessons. I kind of feel a little bad for him, but he needs to grow a thicker skin.


----------



## nihilist (Aug 28, 2010)

Charles said:


> Look, guys, you upset Pebber...
> 
> EDIT: Wow he DOES sound upset, jeez.




Rofl, he mentions me and my comment thrice.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 28, 2010)

nihilist said:


> Rofl, he mentions me and my comment thrice.



What was your comment?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 28, 2010)

The pattern behind him is really cool.


----------



## nihilist (Aug 28, 2010)

kung_fu said:


> What was your comment?



"Jesus christ, this guy is a blithering&#65279; idiot. Please, burgeoning guitarists, don't listen to anything he says."

It was basically my initial reaction to seeing that video, which, in my THC induced stupor, I thought would be a great idea to post. Pretty funny how much commotion it stirred up though.


----------



## Moro (Aug 28, 2010)

Well... You might get fast. But you're not playing music.

This is something that I have noticed late unfortunately for me. I've been playing for a few years now, and up until about a year ago, I was still doing that kind of crap, you know "half hour alt picking, half hour this, half hour that" every single day. Then I'd go to a Jam session to play the blues and guess what? I'd get my ass kicked every time. I have good technique, but up to that point I had nothing to apply it to.

If you want to practice guitar, sure, you should have about half to a whole hour a day dedicated to technique, it IS important, but after that, you should just play music man. Learn a song that's difficult. It's the only way to learn to play MUSIC. 

These kind of practice routines are a total pain in the ass, and in the long run become a very frustrating endeavor, because you spend 99% of the time doing chromatic alt. picking, or sweeps, or what have you, that have absolutely NO application in a real scenario, other than the mechanics of the technique. If you need to improvise a solo, you've got nothing. If you need to play with any kind of feel (late to the beat, rushing the beat) you can't because you've been playing to the exact beat of the metronome and know no other way to do so. You're just exercising ONE of the many, many skills it takes to be a real musician, and are neglecting the rest.

He asks in his second video where the hate came from, well, maybe it was the "You all suck, you should sell your guitar" stuff... As the Spanish saying goes, "Those who believe themselves to be above the rest, should go visit the graveyard".

This is not bad advice, although he forgot to use a metronome, and his attitude was very negative and insulting. I'd strongly advice anyone to take this kind of practice routines with a grain of salt, though. Just use a couple exercises as warm-up and move on to a more musical practice. Learn from my pain. If you want to learn to play leads, learn solos from real music, if you want to play rhythm guitar, the exact same thing. Don't waste your time folks, we all know that finding 2 hours a day to play guitar is difficult with work, school, girlfriends, social life, etc...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry? Is this tubby mother fucker talking to me about fast food?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 29, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The pattern behind him is really cool.



Awesome pattern behind him > His RSI Inducing exercises.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 29, 2010)

He starts talking about getting used to tension in the strings but he still just seems to be playing them open for about 15 minutes. I hope he's at least tried to put his hand on the fretboard so he can realize there is a big difference between not fretting and the 22nd fret.
Tension wise, that is


----------

